# Izzo Pompei Home Setup



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Howdy all,

so it's taken a while but here is my bedroom setup! It'll be gone soon because it's going mobile!

So the machine and grinder are running off mains electricity at the moment. The water is connected to a pump

which runs off a marine leisure battery. When mobile, our machine will run on gas and the grinder and pump

will run from the battery.

Pretty nice bedroom setup if I do say so myself! Thanks to the forum for assistance with setting this up!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely looking setup. You must get some raised eyebrows when you escape to the bedroom to master your lever.


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Especially when I return with macchiatos for all and no more milk!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That table looks none to happy, or is that photographic distortion <lol>. The Pompeii is a very good choice for a mobile coffee setup though.</lol>


----------

